# Book Raffle - 4 up for grabs!!



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2009)

'Round the world on a Wheel' John Foster Fraser, which I got from ASC1951 on C+
'Every Second Counts' Lance Armstrong
'Round Ireland in Low gear' Eric Newby
'Two Wheels in the Dust' Anne Mustoe

Names in the hat, please


----------



## Dayvo (27 Oct 2009)

My name for 1 and 3 please, Doc! If that's permissable!


----------



## MacB (27 Oct 2009)

Not read any of those, please enter me for all 4 ....thanks.....Al


----------



## Crackle (27 Oct 2009)

In for 3 and 4 please.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2009)

Dayvo said:


> My name for 1 and 3 please, Doc! If that's permissable!



Of course. I can see that the names-in-the-hat stage of this may be complicated.


----------



## JiMBR (27 Oct 2009)

In for 2 and 3 please


----------



## punkypossum (28 Oct 2009)

1,3 & 4 for me please!


----------



## theloafer (28 Oct 2009)

1,3,4 for me to plzz...


----------



## bonk man (29 Oct 2009)

3 please it appeals to my twiddly nature I also really like Eric Newby's writing, have you read any of his other stuff? A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush is brilliant..


----------



## trustysteed (29 Oct 2009)

1, 3 and 4 please


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Oct 2009)

punkypossum said:


> 1,3 & 4 for me please!


Ditto, please.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Ditto, please.



And another ditto for 1,3 & 4 please.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Nov 2009)

I'll draw this in a couple of days, so fill yer boots!!!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll draw this in a couple of days, so fill yer boots!!!



You don't have to do pretty pics, Doc, just pull my name out, will ya! Please!


----------



## Panter (3 Nov 2009)

Please to all


----------



## Landslide (9 Nov 2009)

1, 3, 4 please!


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Nov 2009)

OK, that's all the entries. Give me a minute or three...

[sfx] drum roll [/sfx]


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Nov 2009)

OK.
The Random Number Generator has done its thing.
Could Landers, MacB, Dayvo and Crackle please PM me your addresses.


----------



## MacB (10 Nov 2009)

done and thank you Doc


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Nov 2009)

All posted earlier today.
I now have a vacant few inches of bookshelf


----------



## Panter (13 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> All posted earlier today.
> I now have a vacant few inches of bookshelf




Get your post in then


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Nov 2009)

Panter said:


> Get your post in then



Read it. In fact, I might have it somewhere...
But thanks for the thought anyway


----------

